# Is it just me...



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 18, 2009)

Or are people rather quiet around here these days?


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 18, 2009)

its a slow day today.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 18, 2009)

I have noticed it slower this last week. I know here it has been warm all week and that probably accounts for a large portion of it as it has finally warmed up here in the northern half of the country people are outside more.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Apr 19, 2009)

...or busy studying for exams...:/  

It is too nice to be inside on the computer all day anyway, I'm not surprised its quiet like it is.

I know I'll be back out getting a sun tan in a few days...


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 19, 2009)

i keep a tan year round.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 19, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> i keep a tan year round.


Some of us live where we have frozen and nasty winters and that's not possible.


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 19, 2009)

yes i know.


----------



## Kute Kitten (Apr 19, 2009)

It might speed up as people wake up.


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 19, 2009)

im awake


----------



## Kute Kitten (Apr 19, 2009)

I woke up just before I came on the first time.


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 19, 2009)

did you wake peanut up.


----------



## Kute Kitten (Apr 19, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> did you wake peanut up.


No, she woke me up!


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 19, 2009)

how did that happen.


----------



## Kute Kitten (Apr 19, 2009)

She makes a lot of noise when she wakes up.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Apr 22, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> i keep a tan year round.


no one likes a showoff, just remember that. Here in New Hampshire, we only tan for 6 weeks. LOL.


----------



## Kute Kitten (Apr 22, 2009)

Only 6 weeks? Here in Wisconsin,we get about 3 months to tan.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Apr 22, 2009)

I know, I was exaggerating. we get about 3 months. I say 6 weeks, only cuz' the black flies and skeeters will eat you alive the rest of the time. lol.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 22, 2009)

laughingllama75 said:
			
		

> I know, I was exaggerating. we get about 3 months. I say 6 weeks, only cuz' the black flies and skeeters will eat you alive the rest of the time. lol.


Bugs are already coming out here.


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 22, 2009)

the skeeters are out here.an i dont have rabon blocks out for the cows yet.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Apr 22, 2009)

Bugs are starting here too, but its too cold and windy for them today.


----------

